# Denon Zone 2 Help & Opinion Dolby Atmos



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently purchased a house with multiple "Zone 2" speakers throughout the house and two amplifiers to run them. Since my Denon AVR S700W didn't have a set of preamp outputs required to run the "Zone 2" amplifiers, I traded in that unit for the Denon AVR X1200W.

I have two questions. First regarding setup of receiver for "Zone 2" preamp out. My understanding (according to Denon website) is that I should be able to play one source via my "Zone 2" preamp outputs and then run my 7.1 setup simultaneously. However my rear surround speakers play the sound that is playing on "Zone 2". I know it's got to be a setting somewhere but I'm having trouble finding it. 

Second question. What is everyone's opinion on Dolby Atmos vs the standard Dolby Digital 7.1? I watch a ton of action movies and play a lot of video games. Would Dolby Atmos be a better route to go for me? I love movies that have that emersive sound but I know there isn't a lot of content available yet and it would bother me if the Atmos speakers would not be utilized 90% of the time. Does anyone know if this particular receiver would do a virtual Atmos effect for content that doesn't contain true Atmos data?

Thank you in advance for everyone's input!


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Denon Zone 2 Help &amp; Opinion Dolby Atmos*

A own the x1200w. You can only do 7.1 and for zone 2 you need to get an external amp and connect it to the zone 2 on the Denon pre out with the speaker cables connected to the external amp.
In other words the Denon can only do 7.1 or 5.1.2 (Atmos) on that main zone. 
Atmos is nice but depends on how many speakers you have. I think a system with more than x.x.2 is better as you would have move immersion. 
I have 5.1.2 but with my surrounds and front heights in ceiling and NO side surrounds as my room is impossible for that set up. Better more speakers than less guess.
In your case can you do Atmos with your room? If so go for it. The only thing is the x1200w is limited took only 7 speakers. Even if you got an external amp it would be used only for a second zone but you can't run more speakers on the main zone for a 5.1.4.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

The Denon is setup from the factory to use the internal amps to power Zone2. 
To use the internal amps to power the Surround Back speakers (to change from 5.1 to 7.1).....

With my Denon X-1100W:
- press, SETUP button on remote to enter SETUP menu.
- scroll up or down to "Speakers," press ENTER button on remote.
- scroll up or down to "Manual Setup," press ENTER button on remote.
- scroll up or down to "Amp Assign," press ENTER button on remote.
- the display should read "Mode: XXX," press ENTER button on remote (now you can scroll left or right in the "Mode:" setting).
- scroll left or right to "S.Back," press ENTER button on remote.
- press SETUP button on remote to exit SETUP menu.


----------



## J-Lane (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you both for your reply. @Gdstupak, thats exactly what I was looking for, thank you!

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------

